# download in uc browser



## johnrambo4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can any one tell me how to download files larger than 2gb in uc browser? I have a nokia c5. When I try to download it downloads only a few Kbs and says download complete. It shows size downloaded/0 in download manager.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not try Opera Mini?
Anyways it sounds a bit foolish to me to download such large files in mobile. You may use it through usb cord. 
but still a desktop broadband connection is more recommended. Such prolonged downloads severly affect battery longevity.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Why not try Opera Mini?



UCbrowser has far better downloader than opera mini. You can't even "compare" opera mini to it when meant for downloading purposes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 30, 2011)

I suggested OP to use alternate browser because his primary browser is troubling him. I am aware UC has superior download capabilities. So if he faces the same error over and over again it would be best to try something alternate


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 1, 2011)

^^What is the highest file size you've downloaded on phone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^What is the highest file size you've downloaded on phone?



I tried downloading a iOS of 300+ mb but didnt do it. Ran out of patience. Largest other than that is around 50 mb(Adobe Reader Setup)


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 1, 2011)

Downloading such a large file in mobile will always create a problem. UC browser has a good downloading speed for sure but try to download on a PC rather.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 1, 2011)

@techfreak- I've downloaded files up to 700mb, thanks to UCweb. Actually while downloading such large files, connections do tend to break or time out in between. But with UCweb chances of failures are least, plus great resume support.


----------



## johnrambo4 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have downloaded  a 1.85 gb file using uc but for more than 2 gb files it fails.


----------

